# Post your April, 2012 results here



## Layman

Mine is out.

WA,

Bridge lateral. Unacceptable.

Morning 23/40

Afternoon. Acceptable, Improvement needed, Acceptable.

I think it is very close to pass. Will try again this fall.

Layman


----------



## daedalus34r

wow that was quick, I think IL will need another week. I would imagine improving that MCQ by ~6points should put you over the top for a pass.


----------



## parthurvt

Woohoo, just got my results!!!! Passed the Vertical! I already passed the lateral last October so I am done!


----------



## hank89

.Passed....whew....


----------



## Chosen One

^which state(s) have released results?


----------



## kozarrat

and did you guys receive emails or checked the ncees website.


----------



## parthurvt

I took the test in Texas, and I received an email telling me to check the ncees website.


----------



## Bombo_Buster

WA - Building Lateral Passed (third attempt) - I got an email from NCEES and then checked on their website.

Passed - Building Vertical in the fall (second attempt).

I felt good about the morning session. The afternoon session, did pretty well on the first three problems but I botched the last one.

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## dakota_79

Congrats to the passers! A big feat to be proud of. Layman, you'll get it next time. A couple more multiple choicers and you're surely there.

WI hasn't been released yet. Guess starting tomorrow morning it's time to put my NCEES account page on 1 minute interval auto-refresh.


----------



## kevo_55

Congrats parthurvt, hank89, &amp; Bombo_Buster!


----------



## Rhoadies

Texas, I took both the lateral and gravity this April and passed on the first try. I am stoked. Now to figure out which states to get a SE license in.


----------



## CRNewsom

Building Vertical

Morning 27/40

Afternoon: 3 Need Improvement, 1 Unacceptable.

Can't say that I'm surprised by the afternoon results except I didn't expect the unacceptable to be where it was. I know that I totally botched one of the sections in the wood problem by not transferring my answer. Maybe that would have tipped that one to acceptable, but still it wouldn't change the result.


----------



## ksmwilkes

Passed both vertical and lateral, second try. Very gratifying, this is a tough test.


----------



## Chosen One

Passed Vertical (Buildings)

Going for Lateral in the fall.


----------



## McEngr

Congrats everyone!


----------



## steve1997

Does having the option to register for the Oct. exam on my NCEES account before I get my results a bad sign?


----------



## McEngr

steve1997 said:


> Does having the option to register for the Oct. exam on my NCEES account before I get my results a bad sign?


I wondered that too steve. I was thinking that I must have not passed one portion, but who knows... the fact that Bombo_Buster admitted to botching the last problem gives me some hope. It was a problem that, if not under pressure, I could've nailed it - bone-headed mistake. I will be haunted until the day I see the results. I just hope I passed one of the two because 2 days in a row is very, very tough and would be demoralizing.


----------



## steve1997

I am wondering if all the NCEES accounts show this? Did anyone else who passed notice the option to register for the Oct. exam before they got the results?


----------



## Chosen One

Guys don't worry about the Fall 2012 Registration showing up on your account. It just works out that today is the first day to sign up, not related to whether you passed or failed April 2012 exam.


----------



## jfluckey

I got my email stating results were in for Indiana around 11 a.m. on 6/15/12. A year ago I took both segments and failed both. In October, I took the vertical and passed. This last April, I took the lateral and passed! Therefore, it took (2) tries on both segments for me. I will say that the material I ordered from PPI and breaking the components over (2) testing dates helped greatly in my success after failing the first time.

Congrats to all who passed and good luck to those that need to retake it. I know it takes an extra (6) months, but break your exams up for a big stress alleviation.


----------



## restuart1

Passed Vertical and Lateral, first try. Only one to take it in :wv: . Got a freaking phone call - had to ask the lady on the other end to repeat herself 3 times...could not believe I actually passed.

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!! WOOOOT!!!


----------



## dakota_79

The NCEES server has crashed, at least from where I sit. Because why wouldn't it.


----------



## McEngr

restuart1 said:


> Passed Vertical and Lateral, first try. Only one to take it in :wv: . Got a freaking phone call - had to ask the lady on the other end to repeat herself 3 times...could not believe I actually passed.
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL!!!! WOOOOT!!!


The Oregon Board will absolutely NOT allow a phone call for test results. I'm surprised that WV does this.


----------



## duc23

Server def crashed. some genious over there decided to open up registration while people are refreshing ever 10 seconds waiting for their results... couldn't see that train wreck coming down the track.


----------



## Bombo_Buster

McEngr said:


> Bombo_Buster said:
> 
> 
> 
> WA - Building Lateral Passed (third attempt) - I got an email from NCEES and then checked on their website.
> 
> Passed - Building Vertical in the fall (second attempt).
> 
> I felt good about the morning session. The afternoon session, did pretty well on the first three problems but I botched the last one.
> 
> Good luck to everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bombo: the botched last problem... that was for the lateral exam, correct?
Click to expand...

Yes, the very last problem on the Buildings lateral exam. I remember you mentioned it right after the exam, too. Based on my evaluation, I should not have gotten an Acceptable on that particular problem. However, I think I did pretty well on the first three. This kind of invalidates the theory that you need four acceptables to pass it.


----------



## restuart1

McEngr said:


> restuart1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passed Vertical and Lateral, first try. Only one to take it in : :wv: :. Got a freaking phone call - had to ask the lady on the other end to repeat herself 3 times...could not believe I actually passed.
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL!!!! WOOOOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Oregon Board will absolutely NOT allow a phone call for test results. I'm surprised that :wv: does this.
Click to expand...

I was the only one to take the SE in :wv: , so I think they made an exception.


----------



## nikeded

Passed both days!!!


----------



## steve1997

What states are you all in? I am in NY and still waiting


----------



## restuart1

Rhoadies said:


> Texas, I took both the lateral and gravity this April and passed on the first try. I am stoked. Now to figure out which *states to get a SE license in.*


I started looking into this. Apparently MA is one of the cheaper states to apply and maintain an SE license - and happens to be the closest state to where I practice so it makes sense for me there. Not sure what state have the SE designation close to TX


----------



## easia

I just got a response from live chat on registration page that NC is holding the results and will be released next week for me.


----------



## jessie74

Does anybody know when CA will release SE result? The Board websites says July 16 but now it doesn't sound reasonable.


----------



## rexman

Continental Testing (IL) says they have the results, and the hope to be sending them out in 1 week. My grade is not online yet.


----------



## bmc846

rexman said:


> Continental Testing (IL) says they have the results, and the hope to be sending them out in 1 week. My grade is not online yet.


I'm hoping for a smoother experience than last October but I guess I'll spend the next week logging into the CTS site every weekday hour.


----------



## dakota_79

NCEES confirmed Wisconsin allows NCEES to release results, but hasn't given them the go-ahead to do it yet. Brutal. But not as brutal as Oregon, there, McEngr. My condolences!


----------



## dakota_79

NCEES has posted national pass rates. 1st timers: 45% vertical, 46% lateral. Repeats: 34% vertical, 40% lateral.

If my remedial statistics are correct (they may not be!) that means a 1st timer taking both days would have a 0.45*0.46=0.21 = 21% expected pass rate, right?


----------



## boo_buncle

bmc846 said:


> rexman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continental Testing (IL) says they have the results, and the hope to be sending them out in 1 week. My grade is not online yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a smoother experience than last October but I guess I'll spend the next week logging into the CTS site every weekday hour.
Click to expand...

I was able to log in to the CTS site last night but the results are a but cryptic...

*Current Request Status*
​*Official test results will be mailed by CTS subject to licensor approval* Request Date: 1/27/2012 Request Status: Closed Special: Exam Location: CHICAGO Overall Exam Results Pass

Deficiency
​
Exam Name Exam Date Grade Buildings - Lateral 4/13/2012 Waived Buildings - Vertical 4/13/2012 Pass Fundamentals of Eng. 4/13/2012

Endorsed

Everything looks good excepted "Buildings - Lateral = Waived"? Is anyone else seeing this when they log in?


----------



## StrucENG_IL

boo_buncle said:


> bmc846 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continental Testing (IL) says they have the results, and the hope to be sending them out in 1 week. My grade is not online yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a smoother experience than last October but I guess I'll spend the next week logging into the CTS site every weekday hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was able to log in to the CTS site last night but the results are a but cryptic...
> 
> *Current Request Status*
> ​
> *Official test results will be mailed by CTS subject to licensor approval* Request Date: 1/27/2012 Request Status: Closed Special: Exam Location: CHICAGO Overall Exam Results Pass
> 
> Deficiency
> ​
> 
> Exam Name Exam Date Grade Buildings - Lateral 4/13/2012 Waived Buildings - Vertical 4/13/2012 Pass Fundamentals of Eng. 4/13/2012
> 
> Endorsed
> 
> Everything looks good excepted "Buildings - Lateral = Waived"? Is anyone else seeing this when they log in?
Click to expand...

Same here. Same thing.


----------



## kozarrat

Bah. I couldn't make enough time to study but was still hopeful.

Failed both:

Vertical: 30/40 morning, 2 acceptable/2 unacceptable

Lateral: 28/40 morning, 1 acceptable/3 needs improv.


----------



## ADB

kozarrat

Looks like you did very well on the AM portions.


----------



## easia

Failed both 

Vertical: 25/40 morning, 2 accep./1 needs improv./1 unaccep.

Lateral: 20/40 morning, 2 needs improv. / 2 unaccep.

might go one at a time starting with Vertical


----------



## restuart1

dakota_79 said:


> NCEES has posted national pass rates. 1st timers: 45% vertical, 46% lateral. Repeats: 34% vertical, 40% lateral.
> 
> If my remedial statistics are correct (they may not be!) that means a 1st timer taking both days would have a 0.45*0.46=0.21 = 21% expected pass rate, right?


I'd be interested to know what the pass rate is for those taking both portions. That would be helpful for those debating to take the exam in parts or two days in a row. I mean look at the first timers pass rates...technically/statistically speaking, isn't it possible that 100% of the people who passed the vertical also passed the lateral?

Also interesting that people did much better on the lateral than the October administration of the exam. I thought the lateral AM was easier than the gravity AM...guess most people found it easier as well too.


----------



## kozarrat

restuart1 said:


> dakota_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES has posted national pass rates. 1st timers: 45% vertical, 46% lateral. Repeats: 34% vertical, 40% lateral.
> 
> If my remedial statistics are correct (they may not be!) that means a 1st timer taking both days would have a 0.45*0.46=0.21 = 21% expected pass rate, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to know what the pass rate is for those taking both portions. That would be helpful for those debating to take the exam in parts or two days in a row. I mean look at the first timers pass rates...technically/statistically speaking, isn't it possible that 100% of the people who passed the vertical also passed the lateral?
> 
> Also interesting that people did much better on the lateral than the October administration of the exam. I thought the lateral AM was easier than the gravity AM...guess most people found it easier as well too.
Click to expand...

The probability of passing both exams is not simply multiplying pass rates of both exams since they are dependent events with probably a pretty high correlation coefficient. Chances are if you're prepared enough to pass one there's a good chance you'll pass the other one. For this exam the probability of passing both is somewhere between 45% and 21%, probably around 35%ish.


----------



## Hoven

I passed the lateral!!! I had passed the Vertical last April and failed the Lateral in October. I was really mad after October where I got 4 "Acceptable" answers in the essay questions but only got 22 out of 40 on the multiple and ended up failing. This makes all the hard work since then worthwile!

For those who didn't pass I know how you feel, just don't give up. You will hit that finish line someday and it feels great!


----------



## duc23

WHEN YOU POST YOUR RESULTS, INCLUDE THE STATE.


----------



## triumphellc

HAS ILLINOIS RELEASED ANYTHING YET??????

GETTING WAY TOO ANXIOUS!!


----------



## StrucENG_IL

triumphellc said:


> HAS ILLINOIS RELEASED ANYTHING YET??????
> 
> GETTING WAY TOO ANXIOUS!!


Illinois results are out and are posted at: https://www.continentaltesting.net/OnlineStatus/Login.aspx


----------



## StrucENG_IL

StrucENG_IL said:


> boo_buncle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmc846 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continental Testing (IL) says they have the results, and the hope to be sending them out in 1 week. My grade is not online yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a smoother experience than last October but I guess I'll spend the next week logging into the CTS site every weekday hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was able to log in to the CTS site last night but the results are a but cryptic...
> 
> *Current Request Status*
> ​
> *Official test results will be mailed by CTS subject to licensor approval* Request Date: 1/27/2012 Request Status: Closed Special: Exam Location: CHICAGO Overall Exam Results Pass
> 
> Deficiency
> ​
> 
> Exam Name Exam Date Grade Buildings - Lateral 4/13/2012 Waived Buildings - Vertical 4/13/2012 Pass Fundamentals of Eng. 4/13/2012
> 
> Endorsed
> 
> Everything looks good excepted "Buildings - Lateral = Waived"? Is anyone else seeing this when they log in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Same thing.
Click to expand...

Results were updated are some point, mine now says Lateral - Pass, Vertical - Pass where before it sayed "Wavied" for Lateral.


----------



## bmc846

I've been checking the site for days at two hour intervals. They have the tests listed backwards date wise but it says closed and "pass" on both of them.

Boo-yah I am finally done with this exam.


----------



## boo_buncle

StrucENG_IL said:


> StrucENG_IL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boo_buncle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmc846 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continental Testing (IL) says they have the results, and the hope to be sending them out in 1 week. My grade is not online yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a smoother experience than last October but I guess I'll spend the next week logging into the CTS site every weekday hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was able to log in to the CTS site last night but the results are a but cryptic...
> 
> *Current Request Status*
> ​
> *Official test results will be mailed by CTS subject to licensor approval* Request Date: 1/27/2012 Request Status: Closed Special: Exam Location: CHICAGO Overall Exam Results Pass
> 
> Deficiency
> ​
> 
> Exam Name Exam Date Grade Buildings - Lateral 4/13/2012 Waived Buildings - Vertical 4/13/2012 Pass Fundamentals of Eng. 4/13/2012
> 
> Endorsed
> 
> Everything looks good excepted "Buildings - Lateral = Waived"? Is anyone else seeing this when they log in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Results were updated are some point, mine now says Lateral - Pass, Vertical - Pass where before it sayed "Wavied" for Lateral.
Click to expand...

Same here. Congrats, fellow IL SE!


----------



## bmc846

bmc846 said:


> I've been checking the site for days at two hour intervals. They have the tests listed backwards date wise but it says closed and "pass" on both of them.
> 
> Boo-yah I am finally done with this exam.


Forgot to post the state: IL


----------



## rexman

IL - Passed!! I failed Lateral last fall &amp; passed Gravity last fall. I felt about the same this April, but I guess I passed!


----------



## triumphellc

Since my approval to take the exam expired, I have to wait for snail mail to deliver. Has anyone gone to IDFPR to see if you are listed?????


----------



## ADB

il has released.....passsssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tachi1247

triumphellc said:


> Since my approval to take the exam expired, I have to wait for snail mail to deliver. Has anyone gone to IDFPR to see if you are listed?????


I very much want to know this as well as I am in the same boat.

Will someone who has passed both lateral and gravity in IL please let us know if your name is listed on the IDFPR site? If you are listed and I am not then I know I didn't pass, otherwise it means they haven't updated the site yet. holding out hope...


----------



## dussbucs

Has anyone on this forum taken either of the SE exams in Pennsylvania this past April? I passed the Vertical exam in October, but had to wait another 3 weeks after NCEES released results to member boards (December 16th to January 6th).

I remember there being a problem with NCEES, PCS (Professional Credential Services) and the PA state board coordinating the release of all results (PE, FE, SE, etc). So this may have been the reason for the extended wait. Hopefully that doesn't happen again...


----------



## bmc846

I checked the license lookup with IDFPR and I am not listed.


----------



## tachi1247

bmc846 said:


> I checked the license lookup with IDFPR and I am not listed.


thank you. hopefully they get that site updated soon.

Please let us know when your name does appear so we can get our results as well  Thanks!


----------



## triumphellc

thank you!!! so there's still a chance  !


----------



## daedalus34r

PASS on the first attempt, thank god!! IL test taker here, how long does it take for IDFPR to get me my 081 license number?


----------



## socal_eng

Congratulations to those who passed!

Anyone have updates on when California plans to release the results?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

socal_eng said:


> Congratulations to those who passed!
> 
> Anyone have updates on when California plans to release the results?


Yes, it's on the CA Board Website. On the front page. Second link on the page under updates.


----------



## SE to be

Dear Mike, those information is too old and is based on 12 week after the exam date,now NCEES on June 14 release the results (after 8 weeks), I hope tomorrow socal-eng and others will get the results.


----------



## SE to be

SE to be said:


> Dear Mike, those information is too old and is based on 12 weeks after the exam date,now NCEES on June 14 released the results (after 8 weeks), I hope tomorrow socal-eng and others will get the results.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

SE to be said:


> Dear Mike, those information is too old and is based on 12 week after the exam date,now NCEES on June 14 release the results (after 8 weeks), I hope tomorrow socal-eng and others will get the results.


They just updated it the other day.



> *Structural Engineer Vertical &amp; Lateral Forces*
> 
> Results for the April 2012 national Structural Engineer Vertical &amp; Lateral Forces exams are expected to be released by July 16, 2012. All examinees for this examination will be notified by email from NCEES and directed to logon to the NCEES registration system to access the results, and accompanying diagnostic if provided.


----------



## SE to be

Dear Mike,

Those were there since May 31.


----------



## ADB

license #'s are posted in IL on ILDFPR website...


----------



## triumphellc

I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triumphellc

YOU CAN LOOK UP YOUR LICENSE ON IDFPR!!!!


----------



## tachi1247

IL passed!!!


----------



## McEngr

congrats guys! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## kevo_55

Congrats to the new passers!!


----------



## Hoven

My results were from Minnesota


----------



## yoduh9

IL - Passed Finally. Done with this exam. I don't want to think of all the time and money spent on this darn exam, but so glad it is over now. Congrats to everyone who passed and for those of you who didn't, don't give up. With focus, determination and persistence you can make it. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Starke24x

Virginia just posted their results on NCEES. I didn't get an e-mail yet, but have been checking every couple of hours. I passed both the vertical and the lateral on my first attempt. Took over 200 hours of hard studying. I left the Vertical exam feeling pretty optimistic. I didn't feel quite as good about the Lateral exam because I knew I had missed some things. My biggest concern was how hard they were going to grade the afternoon sessions because I ran into some time issues so I ended up just writing down the formulas but not solving them. I guess that was enough to show intent. Congratulations to all the other passers!


----------



## snowboarder99

In VA, I got an email saying to go to the NCEES to access my unfortunate scores. Vertical: 15/40 in the morning, and Acceptable, Acceptable, Unacceptable, &amp; Improvement Required for buildings in the afternoon. For the lateral, I got 19/40, and an Acceptable with three Unacceptables in the afternoon.

I think I'm going to divide and conquer next time. Congrats to all those that passed.


----------



## nateluke

MA just released the scores.

I passed vertical! WOOT!


----------



## dakota_79

WI - passed both on the first try. I'm shocked. Lost more and more confidence as time passed since the exam, and was starting to lay the groundwork for studying again. Had to be the morning portions that carried me through.

Special thanks to McEngr for all your encouragement and questions as we kind of studied together. I know your news will be good, too, once OR gets around to giving it to you!


----------



## triumphellc

snowboarder99 said:


> In VA, I got an email saying to go to the NCEES to access my unfortunate scores. Vertical: 15/40 in the morning, and Acceptable, Acceptable, Unacceptable, &amp; Improvement Required for buildings in the afternoon. For the lateral, I got 19/40, and an Acceptable with three Unacceptables in the afternoon.
> 
> I think I'm going to divide and conquer next time. Congrats to all those that passed.


Don't get discouraged! It took me 5x!!! It's not an easy feat, but well worth all the effort. All I can say is PRACTICE PROBLEMS!!!!! And LOTS of them. You'll get it!!! Good luck and chin up!!


----------



## djh286

Received my unacceptable Vertical results in Pennsylvania today.

Vertical: 23/40 in the morning, and Acceptable, Improvement Required, Improvement Required &amp; Unacceptable for PM portion. I actually felt really good after the test, but I guess I need to study harder and longer.

This is my first test and I'm trying not to get too discouraged, but it's hard. Triumphellc, your post is encouraging. Congratulations on finally getting it done! I'm so pissed at the thought of still having to pass TWO tests!

I'll sulk for the rest of the week and start coming up with a new approach to studying for October.


----------



## dakota_79

McEngr said:


> Dakota, I am so happy for you! It's weird that I have been thinking of you today and why you hadn't been around. Go have a beer and get laid my man!


Step 1 complete...just got my Ron Swanson on by consuming a perfect mid rare porterhouse and a tub of some nice single malt on the rocks. Step 2...shortly!



McEngr said:


> This wait is absolutely killing me. Sucks.


Definitely feel your pain. Don't know why WI was so slow. At last OR has a reason. It's in the bag for you though, I'm 100% positive of that.


----------



## McEngr

Be careful with no.2, LOL!!!


----------



## kevo_55

LOL.

We'll be seeing you in the "expecting" thread soon dakota.

Congrats on the pass!


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats dakota and everyone else who passed this time!


----------



## SE to be

Does anybody know why California doesn't release the results?


----------



## socal_eng

@SE to be - I spoke with an Exam Coordinator at the CA Board today. He said they are processing the results and expects it to be out this week.

Hopefully we get it on (or before) Friday!


----------



## snowboarder99

triumphellc said:


> snowboarder99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In VA, I got an email saying to go to the NCEES to access my unfortunate scores. Vertical: 15/40 in the morning, and Acceptable, Acceptable, Unacceptable, &amp; Improvement Required for buildings in the afternoon. For the lateral, I got 19/40, and an Acceptable with three Unacceptables in the afternoon.
> 
> I think I'm going to divide and conquer next time. Congrats to all those that passed.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get discouraged! It took me 5x!!! It's not an easy feat, but well worth all the effort. All I can say is PRACTICE PROBLEMS!!!!! And LOTS of them. You'll get it!!! Good luck and chin up!!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouraging words, and congrats to you! Definitely, going to do TONS of problems next go round.


----------



## McEngr

Can anyone else that has passed log on to your ncees account and does it state if you need to reregister? Just hoping...


----------



## ADB

SORRY I POSTED THIS IN THE WRONG AREA. TURNS OUT THAT I DID NOT PASS IL SE EXAM. I HAD A LICENSE # AND EVERYTHING. I AM SOOOO DISGUSTED WITH THIS WHOLE PROCESS. CTS AND ILDFPR BOTH EFFED UP THE REPORTING PROCESS. I AM SO EMBARRASSED AS WELL NOW I HAVE TO TELL MY EMPLOYER THAT I DIDN'T PASS.


----------



## tachi1247

ADB said:


> SORRY I POSTED THIS IN THE WRONG AREA. TURNS OUT THAT I DID NOT PASS IL SE EXAM. I HAD A LICENSE # AND EVERYTHING. I AM SOOOO DISGUSTED WITH THIS WHOLE PROCESS. CTS AND ILDFPR BOTH EFFED UP THE REPORTING PROCESS. I AM SO EMBARRASSED AS WELL NOW I HAVE TO TELL MY EMPLOYER THAT I DIDN'T PASS.


My friend had a similar situation. On the CTS site it said Fail for vertical, but his letter said pass.

My letter said pass, but my application has expired so I couldn't check the website. I hope there isn't some major screw up and I find out that I didn't pass. I also have told everyone and will be extremely angry if things go south on me.

Are you still listed on the IDFPR site as of today?


----------



## ksmwilkes

McEngr, I logged onto my account and I was directed to the status page. I did not see anything about re-registration, but it did say that I was not registered for any October examinations.

ADB, I am so sorry, I can't imagine the amount of frustration that you must feel. You should make some calls to make sure you did not get removed by mistake.


----------



## ADB

no, they retracted my license #.


----------



## dakota_79

McEngr said:


> Can anyone else that has passed log on to your ncees account and does it state if you need to reregister? Just hoping...


Yeah, both a week ago and even now after getting my results, when I log onto my NCEES account it reads in big bold "October 2012 registration details" and below that "You have not registered for any exams"

So don't read into that - they're not that sophisticated in their coordination (no offense to NCEES)!

ADB - that's horrific. If these 3rd party paper-shuffling companies are that incompetent, what business do they have taking our money and more importantly handling registrations meant to signify we're competent? (note: comment also not meant for NCEES, but these middle man companies like PCS or CTS that many states choose to use to...well...not sure exactly what their purpose is. Thinking of the Bobs in Office Space, "What would you say it is you...do...here?")


----------



## tachi1247

dakota_79 said:


> ADB - that's horrific. If these 3rd party paper-shuffling companies are that incompetent, what business do they have taking our money and more importantly handling registrations meant to signify we're competent? (note: comment also not meant for NCEES, but these middle man companies like PCS or CTS that many states choose to use to...well...not sure exactly what their purpose is. Thinking of the Bobs in Office Space, "What would you say it is you...do...here?")


couldn't agree with you more on this. They are also handling very sensitive information like our SS#, addresses, employers, etc.

Not to mention that at least in Illinois they get a nice little fee for handling all of this paper shuffling as we pay more for the exams than states that just use NCEES to report. Greasing the hand of a 3rd party is just the way things are done here in IL so it is not surprising. I bet somewhere back in time the owner of CTS had a good friend who happened to work in the state legislature....


----------



## triumphellc

This is horrifying!!!!! I still have a license number on IDFPR, but have not yet received my results in the mail. I don't think they truly understand the ramifications of being INACCURATE about these things. Now that I've notified everyone under the moon about having "passed", how the hell do I tell them "oops they got it wrong" if I didn't really pass. AGH! I'm going to be SO embarrassed if I didn't really pass.................

Only plus, I still have a license number on IDFPR.....just waiting for the CTS letter now..........  ???


----------



## triumphellc

ADB said:


> no, they retracted my license #.


I'm so sorry ABD. This is infuriating!


----------



## tachi1247

triumphellc said:


> This is horrifying!!!!! I still have a license number on IDFPR, but have not yet received my results in the mail. I don't think they truly understand the ramifications of being INACCURATE about these things. Now that I've notified everyone under the moon about having "passed", how the hell do I tell them "oops they got it wrong" if I didn't really pass. AGH! I'm going to be SO embarrassed if I didn't really pass.................
> 
> Only plus, I still have a license number on IDFPR.....just waiting for the CTS letter now..........  ???


yeah, in the same boat as you (still listed). I got my letter and it said pass (can't view the website because my app expired), but now I don't fully trust it. Who knows if the state caught all the mistakes or just ADB or if they are still looking. I'm going to have to keep checking the site now to make sure I don't get removed.


----------



## kevo_55

Unfortunately this is another reason for the NCEES to simply take care of the exam process in its entirety.


----------



## triumphellc

tachi1247 said:


> triumphellc said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is horrifying!!!!! I still have a license number on IDFPR, but have not yet received my results in the mail. I don't think they truly understand the ramifications of being INACCURATE about these things. Now that I've notified everyone under the moon about having "passed", how the hell do I tell them "oops they got it wrong" if I didn't really pass. AGH! I'm going to be SO embarrassed if I didn't really pass.................
> 
> Only plus, I still have a license number on IDFPR.....just waiting for the CTS letter now..........  ???
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, in the same boat as you (still listed). I got my letter and it said pass (can't view the website because my app expired), but now I don't fully trust it. Who knows if the state caught all the mistakes or just ADB or if they are still looking. I'm going to have to keep checking the site now to make sure I don't get removed.
Click to expand...

that gives me some hope at least....thanks tachi1247. what they really need to do is get out in front of it and send a letter stating what happened and that it is or is not yet resolved. so that 300 people aren't flooding the phone lines for verification that they've passed/failed. I absolutely intend to call them as soon as I receive the paper results to verify one way or another.


----------



## triumphellc

this is two exams in a row now that CTS has screwed up............just saying....they should not be given a third chance. NCEES really needs to release ALL results. They are the licensing body.....


----------



## ADB

for me I worked so hard and studied such a long time. It is like winning the lottery and then come to find out they accidentally released the wrong #'s.


----------



## triumphellc

i know what you mean. it's easy to get discouraged. you have to put it out of your mind and take it again. you'll do it. i took the exams 5x....who knows, maybe there will be a 6th time in my future =/. thick skin. think of how much you've learned in the process. i learned something new every time i took the exams. you can do it ABD!!! this next one is yours! make that exam your b**ch!


----------



## bmc846

ADB said:


> for me I worked so hard and studied such a long time. It is like winning the lottery and then come to find out they accidentally released the wrong #'s.


No kidding, I hadn't really told anybody yet since my boss is on vacation so I'll continue to make sure I'm on the IDFPR site. They did change my web login slightly and the exam titles match the actual date I took them.


----------



## tachi1247

bmc846 said:


> No kidding, I hadn't really told anybody yet since my boss is on vacation so I'll continue to make sure I'm on the IDFPR site. They did change my web login slightly and the exam titles match the actual date I took them.


So you are sayign the CTS website has been updated? As in they fixed the error many people reported about having the dates associated with the wrong exams?

If this is true that makes me feel a little better as possibly everything is good now??

No doubt that CTS has plenty of issues. The reason our results were delayed in the fall was supposedly because someone was on sick leave. Seriously? No one else at that place knows how to post results? Unfortunately, it will take an act of god to get the state to change their process. They would have to hire people to process all the applications and review data, etc and given the state's budget they aren't going to do that even though it could probably be done for half of what continental charges them.


----------



## bmc846

tachi1247 said:


> bmc846 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I hadn't really told anybody yet since my boss is on vacation so I'll continue to make sure I'm on the IDFPR site. They did change my web login slightly and the exam titles match the actual date I took them.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are sayign the CTS website has been updated? As in they fixed the error many people reported about having the dates associated with the wrong exams?
> 
> If this is true that makes me feel a little better as possibly everything is good now??
> 
> No doubt that CTS has plenty of issues. The reason our results were delayed in the fall was supposedly because someone was on sick leave. Seriously? No one else at that place knows how to post results? Unfortunately, it will take an act of god to get the state to change their process. They would have to hire people to process all the applications and review data, etc and given the state's budget they aren't going to do that even though it could probably be done for half of what continental charges them.
Click to expand...

Earlier this week the exam dates for Lateral and Vertical were transposed but are now correct.


----------



## ADB

I checked all the license #'s that have been updated since the last exam. I seems that more people than just me had their license retracted. My # was 081-007229 when the state posted to the license look-up site. Now the following #'s are missing from the license numbering sequence:

081-007228

081-007229

081-007231

081-007235

081-007236

081-007239

081-007242

081-007246

081-007249

I guess at least 9 people had their licenses falsely given out to them and then taken back. No apologies yet (I don't expect to get one)

https://www.idfpr.com/LicenseLookUp/LicenseLookup.asp


----------



## daedalus34r

^^ wow that is ridiculous, i feel so bad that you had to go through that.

does your CTS online exam results reflect your actual test results?


----------



## ADB

Don't know, haven't got hard copies in the mail yet. The dates and exams are wrong on the website for me. They have me listed as failing vertical 10/28/11 (which I passed) and that I have passed the lateral 4/14/12 (which I assume that I failed). Last week they were both listed as passing results. what a nightmare.


----------



## triumphellc

triumphellc said:


> tachi1247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triumphellc said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is horrifying!!!!! I still have a license number on IDFPR, but have not yet received my results in the mail. I don't think they truly understand the ramifications of being INACCURATE about these things. Now that I've notified everyone under the moon about having "passed", how the hell do I tell them "oops they got it wrong" if I didn't really pass. AGH! I'm going to be SO embarrassed if I didn't really pass.................
> 
> Only plus, I still have a license number on IDFPR.....just waiting for the CTS letter now..........  ???
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, in the same boat as you (still listed). I got my letter and it said pass (can't view the website because my app expired), but now I don't fully trust it. Who knows if the state caught all the mistakes or just ADB or if they are still looking. I'm going to have to keep checking the site now to make sure I don't get removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that gives me some hope at least....thanks tachi1247. what they really need to do is get out in front of it and send a letter stating what happened and that it is or is not yet resolved. so that 300 people aren't flooding the phone lines for verification that they've passed/failed. I absolutely intend to call them as soon as I receive the paper results to verify one way or another.
Click to expand...

Well, I broke down and called since I still have not received my results in the mail....she said "you do not need to apply to take the exam again, you're all set".


----------



## SE Taker

Passed first day; failed second day


----------



## McEngr

I received my letter as a drafter was speaking with me just after lunch. Then the office admin comes by with a letter with the Oregon lettterhead. My heart is pounding as I'm trying to get the drafter out of my office.

I quietly open the thin letter, and low and behold!!!...

a letter asking me to take the laws and rules take-home exam AGAIN. I turned it in over e-mail on Monday morning...

This anxiety over results is about as bad as the 7:30 time before the exam starts!


----------



## tachi1247

ADB said:


> I checked all the license #'s that have been updated since the last exam. I seems that more people than just me had their license retracted. My # was 081-007229 when the state posted to the license look-up site. Now the following #'s are missing from the license numbering sequence:
> 
> 081-007228
> 
> 081-007229
> 
> 081-007231
> 
> 081-007235
> 
> 081-007236
> 
> 081-007239
> 
> 081-007242
> 
> 081-007246
> 
> 081-007249
> 
> I guess at least 9 people had their licenses falsely given out to them and then taken back. No apologies yet (I don't expect to get one)
> 
> https://www.idfpr.co...censeLookup.asp


Just out of curiousity, how did you look up all the licenses that have been modified since the exam date? I only see a way to search by license # or by name.


----------



## ADB

just have to look up by the license #'s there are gaps where some license #'s do not have a name to go along with them. For instance if you type in "008007229" it will not return any results. But if you type in "008007230" you will get someone who now has a license.


----------



## dakota_79

McEngr: Makes complete sense. I heard OR gutted their state constitution and re-wrote all of their existing laws on Wednesday morning.

Sarcasm-free translation: WHAT!?!? Gotta be kidding!


----------



## SE to be

I am in California and passed the exam but I won't tell anybody till I receive the letter from Board. Go and check your accounts.


----------



## tachi1247

ADB said:


> just have to look up by the license #'s there are gaps where some license #'s do not have a name to go along with them. For instance if you type in "008007229" it will not return any results. But if you type in "008007230" you will get someone who now has a license.


kind of figured that. guess you had some time to go through all the numbers.

They added license # 081-007252 on 6/19/12 and it is a Naperville, IL person so I am guessing he is the one person whose reporting mistake actually went the other way and resulted in a license being issued. My friend I mentioned earlier that also had a reporting discrepancy did indeed pass like his letter indicated and that information is now reflected on the CTS website....but he only sat for vertical so hence no license.


----------



## McEngr

Has anyone in Oregon seen their status change on the OSBEELS website? Thanks.


----------



## jessie74

California eventually released SE results and I passed vertical, plus last time I passed vertical. 

Just found my name from Board's database so I am also done now.

Good luck to everybody in this forum!


----------



## triumphellc

well, it's official! IL license arrived in the mail today!!!! I'm DONE!!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## nikeded

A guy in my office took the test in Maryland because he doesn't have an engineering degree. He passed the lateral day but, not the vertical day. He is retaking the vertical day in October. Does anyone know of anyone passing the exam without and engineering degree? Will he be the first?


----------



## daedalus34r

nikeded said:


> A guy in my office took the test in Maryland because he doesn't have an engineering degree. He passed the lateral day but, not the vertical day. He is retaking the vertical day in October. Does anyone know of anyone passing the exam without and engineering degree? Will he be the first?


wow i did not know it was possible to take the test without a degree. Maryland must have some super lax exception rules. Does your coworker have many many years of experience?


----------



## McEngr

"Once you obtain acceptable results on one component of the SE exam, you have 5 years to achieve acceptable results on the remaining component. Read more about passing requirements for the SE exam here."

Does anyone see a similar note on their NCEES account page?


----------



## dakota_79

Ble_PE said:


> Congrats dakota and everyone else who passed this time!


Missed that. Hey, thanks Ble. The notes were a big help / time saver.

McEngr, yeah I have that message too. Again with the registration stuff I assure you they're not that sophisticated in their coordination! I'd tell you to stop worrying and over-thinking it, but I know how it feels. Do what you gotta do, but hang in there. Hopefully Monday.


----------



## nikeded

*daedalus34r*

Yeah he has 12+ years of experience. He is actually only a class or so away from getting his masters in engineering, but he likes to be difficult.


----------



## McEngr

dakota_79 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dakota and everyone else who passed this time!
> 
> 
> 
> McEngr, yeah I have that message too. Again with the registration stuff I assure you they're not that sophisticated in their coordination! I'd tell you to stop worrying and over-thinking it, but I know how it feels. Do what you gotta do, but hang in there. Hopefully Monday.
Click to expand...

Thanks dakota. It's really tough waiting after everyone has known for over a week. Confidence is down the toilet now...

I'm happy for you and those that passed, but I've been down this road before and the WA SE III kicked my tail in 2010 - a 22% pass rate and a 0% pass rate in Oregon that year. I'm hoping to just pass one of the two...


----------



## kevo_55

Keep up hope McEngr. I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## triumphellc

nikeded said:


> *daedalus34r*
> 
> Yeah he has 12+ years of experience. He is actually only a class or so away from getting his masters in engineering, but he likes to be difficult.


There are actually several states that allow you to become an engineer with enough experience. I do not hold an ABET certified degree, (undergrad work was Architecture), but I hold two Masters Degrees in Architecture (Structures Emphasis), and MS (Structural Engineering). As long as you can prove competency, states such as WI and IL will allow you to become an engineer. Experience sometimes is more valuable than education.


----------



## McEngr

Thank goodness. I passed!!! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Layman

McEngr said:


> Thank goodness. I passed!!! arty-smiley-048:


Congratulations.

Based on engineering judgements shown in many of your posts, I would still think you are among the best 10% if the result was otherwise.


----------



## McEngr

Wow. Thank you Layman!


----------



## dakota_79

McEngr said:


> Thank goodness. I passed!!! arty-smiley-048:


As I said - 100% positive. CONGRATS! What a relief, eh?


----------



## daedalus34r

congrats mcEngr, sucks you had to wait this long but the result was worth it!


----------



## McEngr

Yes. Very much worth it. I can now say, PE, SE behind my name. Woohoo! Thanks dakota, kevo, layman, ADB, bmc, and others for your support.


----------



## Bombo_Buster

Congratulations and thank you for the excellent work on this site.


----------



## kevo_55

Congrats McEngr!!!

You have been fighting for this for a very long time. I am very glad that you finally made it.

Are the CA Civil bonus exams in the cards for you?? Well, after you take a bit of a break.....


----------

